

Failure - The Secret to Success - hardline
http://www.chrisbrisson.com/positivity/failure-the-secret-to-success
Along the journey starting a company, business, or new venture - you'll fail, but you'll learn some extremely valueable lessons. Here's a couple...
======
radioactive21
To add on, it's also how you handle the failure and learn from it. You can
fail and not learn from your mistakes and repeat a cycle of horrible failures.

